# MCI at Indiana State Fairgrounds



## jtb_E10 (Aug 14, 2011)

40+ injured, 5 dead after a concert stage rigging was blown over onto a crowd of several concert goers by a large wind gust just before a severe storm last night in Indianapolis, IN. Below is the link to the local news story as well as the youtube video of the collapse that was caught on camera.


http://www.wthr.com/story/15262930/stage-collapses-at-state-fairgrounds


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRkdwrmzYXg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anjel (Aug 14, 2011)

So sad.

I am glad the Browns were ok.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 14, 2011)

The Browns left a few hours before, not good


----------



## nomofica (Aug 14, 2011)

Scary stuff; brings back many memories of Big Valley Jamboree in Camrose, Alberta a couple years back I was involved in.

Currently listening to the FD radio traffic that was uploaded to YouTube. Great response, everyone seemed to manage to stay calm and handle it perfectly.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Aug 14, 2011)

I was listening to the radio all night. Had a few friends working on the transport trucks, and they said everything went pretty fast. Sounds like all patients were out within a hour of the collapse.


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 14, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> I was listening to the radio all night. Had a few friends working on the transport trucks, and they said everything went pretty fast. Sounds like all patients were out within a hour of the collapse.



Sounded very smooth, with only a few manageable hiccups in logistics.  Very well run scene from what it sounds like.  It definitely would have had much more extraneous radio traffic in our area.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 14, 2011)

Very well run operation. I would bet that very few places with an incident that large would handle it so well.


----------



## mikie (Aug 14, 2011)

*For those that didn't listen*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHjWv7B4PAs&feature=player_embedded#at=195[/YOUTUBE]

Sounded like it was handed very well from a management perspective.  Glad to see some people take their MCI/Triage training seriously.


----------



## Epi-do (Aug 14, 2011)

I've heard lots of positive things being said about how the operations went for this incident.  I am just thankful I had a vacation day, and wasn't at work for all of the "excitement".  Granted, chances are my truck wasn't pulled to the fair grounds, but I am sure it was busy running in the areas that needed to be backfilled.


----------



## jtb_E10 (Aug 14, 2011)

Yes. It sounds like all public safety workers as well as civilians all did a very good job on the scene.


----------



## mikie (Aug 14, 2011)

*am i wrong?*



jtb_E10 said:


> Yes. It sounds like all public safety workers as well as civilians all did a very good job on the scene.



Public safety yes; civilians, maybe.

I'm sure they all had good intentions, but ideally, they should've cleared the scene (as it seemed from the original video there was an evacuation due to weather (correct me if I'm wrong)... 

Once the LEO's got there, they took crowed control which seemed to help seem clear the crowd (as they are untrained in triage & structure collapse rescue which would only add to the MCI)

edit: sweet, my 1000th post.


----------



## Epi-do (Aug 15, 2011)

Based on local news reports and video, everyone was advised of the approaching storm and given locations to take shelter.  It was less than 5 minutes after that announcement when a wind gust at the leading edge of the storm took down the stage.  The actual storm wasn't predicted to hit for another 15 minutes or so.

Once the rigging came down, people from the crowd rushed forward and held up the rigging in hopes of preventing any additional injuries to those underneath it.  There is also plenty of video out there of crew members directing bystanders in how to manually hold c-spine, and utilizing them in assisting to log roll people onto make-shift backboards.  Yes, I am sure not all bystanders who attempted to help were actually helpful to fire and ems crews, but from what I have seen and heard, there were countless more who did listen to crews and were helpful in assisting with some basic things that needed to be accomplished.  

Most of what a basic can do is simple first aid and common sense.  You don't have to have a certification for either one of those.  Granted, most bystanders aren't trained in structure collapse or triage (like you mentioned), but they were able to help in other ways, freeing up those that did have that training to do what needed to be done.

All critical patients were evacuated within an hour.  I think that says quite a bit about how well the situation was handled.


----------

